# The Story of Dong Haichuan



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2012)

Well thats is one version of it. I don't know if he
Was taught 8 palms in accord to the 8 animals that Yin style
puts a lot of emphasis on.  I think he knew some martial art
Before or/and learned something very basic like 2 palm changes.
But we most likely will never know.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2012)

in the title one should not forget the word "story"

it is an entertaining story but there is little historical corroboration when it comes to Dong Haichuan

My first sifu taught us what he called &#8220;Dong Haichuan&#8221; style, but in reality it was Yin 8 palm there are a lot of stories about Dong Haichuan and I have heard a few in association with Yin style, however that only means I have run into or read more stuff from Yin Style people


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh sorry forgot it said story:wink1:
  In a way it reminds me of this story:




 :lol:
I wonder why he called it Dong Haichuan style. At least it is not Shi Shi Baguazhang.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2012)

WAIT!!!!

Thats' a story :uhyeah:


----------

